# Handy PrePaid SIM-Karten in Italien?



## Tobsn (26. Februar 2008)

Wollte fragen, ob sich jemand mit PrePaid SIM-Karten in Italien auskennt? 
Welcher Anbieter? Kosten? Wo besorgen? Wie lang gültig? Was zu beachten?

Da wir jedes Jahr mehrmals in Italien sind und das immer mit hohen Handykosten endet, wollten wir uns dieses Jahr ein paar alte Handys mitnehmen und die mit italienischen PrePaid Karten füttern. 
Ziel ist es untereinander gut und günstig zu kommunizieren (das mit den Funkgeräten hat nie wirklich geklappt).  
So eine PrePaid Karte kann man ja auf jedem Trip wieder verwenden.
Außerdem weiß ich, wenn das Italien Telefon klingelt ist es wichtig und nicht ein Störenfried.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Schwabe (26. Februar 2008)

Versuchs mal hier
http://www.tim.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasga (26. Februar 2008)

schwabe hat recht, die netzabdeckung von tim ist einfach besser als bei den anderen,so jedenfalls meine erfahrungen in unseren bergen, es ist selten das man mal kein netz hat...

bin mir allerdings nicht so sicher , ob man da nicht eine 

" codice fiscale " und eine ital. adresse braucht um sich eine karte zu holen,

bei den kosten ist es meist so ,das man entweder für die "risposta" , also die antwort viel bezahlt und der takt günstig ist oder aber eben andersherum.....


wenn du noch ein wenig zeit hast ,kann ich mich mal schlau machen, wie das bei ausländern so ist...

z.zeit bin ich aber gerade in deutschland

grüße thomas ga

www.doccione-di-sotto.de   wwwmountainbikeandbed.eu


----------



## gipfelstürmer (26. Februar 2008)

thomasga schrieb:


> bin mir allerdings nicht so sicher , ob man da nicht eine
> 
> " codice fiscale " und eine ital. adresse braucht um sich eine karte zu holen,



thomasga hat Recht: einen codice fiscale (=Steuernummer) brauchst du auf jeden Fall Den kannst du dir aber auch selbst berechnen lassen. Siehe z.B. http://www.comuni.it/servizi/codfisc/ (cognome: Familienname; nome: Name; comune di naschita: hier "Germania" für Deutschland; Prov: kannste leerlassen).
Und eine Adresse wirst Du sicherlich auch (er)finden   ) 

Viel Spass

G.


----------



## Tobsn (27. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Ist also nicht so einfach wie bei uns mit kaufen, einstecken, lostelefonieren.  



thomasga schrieb:


> ...wenn du noch ein wenig zeit hast ,kann ich mich mal schlau machen, wie das bei ausländern so ist...



Hab noch Zeit.


----------



## der-elch (27. Februar 2008)

Man kommt eigentlich meist ohne den codice fiscale aus, das machen die im Shop für einen (das war zumindest bei uns allen so, ca. 30-40 Leute und unabhängig!). Die werden zwar erst ein wenig meckern, aber machen tun die das trotzdem, solltest dir halt ne Adresse ausdenken  

Die günstigste Möglichkeit war bis vor nem Jahr noch bei WIND. Da kannst du dir ne Karte kaufen für einen 10er und 5 Euro sind gleich drauf. SMS sowie jede Minute ins Fest- oder Mobilnetz kostet alles 12 Cent http://www.wind.it/it/tariffe/index.phtml?sHp2=4066. Es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit sich eine Option zu holen dann: für 3 Euro im Monat (Noi 2) kannst du 300 min auf eine andere (genau festgelegte) WINDnummer anrufen und für 6 Euro (Noi Wind) hast du 200 min frei im Monat für alle WINDnummern.
Gültig sind die ewig. Die optionen müsstet ihr dann halt nur abbestellen wieder, wenn ihr sie nimmer braucht, sonst werden die weiterhin abgebucht. Geht aber einfach mit ner Kurzwahlnummer.

Zum registrieren der Karte muss man halt noch nen halben Tag warten, aber das ist hier ja auch nicht anders.

Ich hoffe, das bringt dir was.


----------



## Bikadaluxe (1. März 2008)

Wenn du nur telefonieren möchtest, reicht Wind allemal. Aber für UMTS, ist TIM die erste Wahl!

Ich habe beide letztes Jahr bei www.saveonroaming.net
gekauft und wenn ich nach Italien fahre, lasse ich 2 Tage davor alles aktivieren.


----------



## RW_Eddy (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch letztes Jahr eine Wind Prepaid Karte erworben. War einfacher als ich gedacht habe. Habs noch im Vinschgau machen lassen, da ist es auf deutsch unproblematischer ist. War sehr nett und die Steuernummer hat er auch für mich herausgefunden (wie auch immer). Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und war max nach 5 Stunden betriebsbereit (habs erst dann probiert). 
Weiss jemand wie teuer die Datenübertragungen per GPRS sind und wie die entsprechenden Einstellungen sind?

Viele Grüße
RW_Eddy


----------



## Bikadaluxe (1. März 2008)

http://www.saveonroaming.net/UMTS_Konfigurieren.html

Gilt auch fÃ¼r GPRS.
Datentarif: fÃ¼r meine E61 benutze ich Wind irgendetwas...â¬ 9 fÃ¼r 50 Stunden.


----------



## etftrader (15. März 2010)

Hallo liebe "Urlaubssurfer",

habe für mich ein Angebot von prepaid-global.de entdeckt und getestet.
Ausschlaggebend war die bequeme und flexible Aktivierung ohne persönliche Registrierung und Formalien.
Der Preis mit 2 Cent pro MB bzw. 36,90  für 1 GB inkl. SIM und Versand ist wohl momentan unschlagbar?
Für Italien meine Online-Lösung auch für den nächsten Urlaub...

Italien Prepaid Daten SIM Karte


----------



## Inselbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Moin,

hat tim.it auch eine übersicht ihrer netzabdeckung?
bin leider des italienischen nicht mächtig.
kann mir da jemand den betreffenden link schicken wo ich das ersehen kann?
vielleicht hier?
Mappa Copertura

bei wind habe ich es irgendwie noch geschafft und festgestellt das sie in den bergen wo ich ansässig sein werde kein umts noch hsdpa signal verfügbar ist.
Hier ihr link dazu: Wind Netzabdeckung

Sollte ich in der der Provinz Siena, Kommune Murlo kein Empfang haben, hätte sich das mit den guten Tipps die ich hier gelesen hab also erledigt...

danke und gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (19. Juli 2010)

bin recht viel in den italienischen alpen unterwegs und habe mittlerweile (wieder) die tim karte. waren die vor 5 jahren der damaligen omnitel noch unterlegen in sachen abdeckung bekommst du heute mit tim auf den meisten ebrgen und den meisten tÃ¤lern den besten empfang. wind ist hier in verschiedenen regionen recht eingeschrÃ¤nkt. tarifoptionen gibt (leider) zu hauf, aber damit imemrhin immer was passendes. codice fiscale ist bei 2 einkÃ¤ufen in den letzten monaten Ã¼berhaupt kein thema gewesen, da brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen. nette option fÃ¼r die i-phonefraktion: tim hat eine zusatzoption, die man fÃ¼r 2â¬ die woche dazubuchen kann, damit hat man dann internet-flat. kann man dann auch wieder abschalten wenn mandas nicht braucht. (i-phone darf dabei allerding nicht an die t-mobile gekettet worden sein...). 

..m..


----------



## thomasga (20. Juli 2010)

hallo inselbiker

http://www.tim.it/coperturaumts/c/toscana/si/murlo/esitocopertura.do

gsm ja, den rest nein

netzabdeckung von tim ist meistens am staerksten, man will ja auch mal telefonieren

im notfall...

gruesse thomasga

www.doccionedisotto.eu www.mountainbikeandbed.eu


----------



## Bikadaluxe (12. November 2010)

Am besten kontrolliert man vor dem Urlaub welcher Anbieter die bessere Netzabdeckung hat da wo man tatsächlich den Urlaub verbringen wird.
Hier kann mann alle 4 Netzbetreiber in Italien abchecken:
http://tinyurl.com/netzabdeckung-italien
Bei "3" gibt es jedoch einen Haken: Da "3" kein eigenes UMTS + HSDPA Netz hat, wird der Roaming-Service von Tim genutzt sobald auf GPRS geschaltet wird (und das ist sehr teuer, vor allem mit Smartphones, IPhone, IPad und Blackberry).


----------



## Bikadaluxe (12. November 2010)

Bikadaluxe schrieb:


> Am besten kontrolliert man vor dem Urlaub welcher Anbieter die bessere Netzabdeckung hat da wo man tatsächlich den Urlaub verbringen wird.
> Hier kann mann alle 4 Netzbetreiber in Italien abchecken:
> http://tinyurl.com/netzabdeckung-italien
> Bei "3" gibt es jedoch einen Haken: Da "3" kein eigenes UMTS + HSDPA Netz hat, wird der Roaming-Service von Tim genutzt sobald auf GPRS geschaltet wird (und das ist sehr teuer, vor allem mit Smartphones, IPhone, IPad und Blackberry).



Muss mich korrigieren: 3 hat nur ein UMTS-HSDPA Netz und kein GPRS!


----------



## Samsion (4. September 2011)

Italienische Prepaid Karten vor Ort kaufen kann manchmal richtig nervig werden, wer sich den Ärger sparen will sollte sich die diversen Online Shops anschauen. Es sind ja schon einige genannt worden, das beste Angebot habe ich bei http://www.messaxio.com gefunden

Die Seite bietet auch eine Menge an Informationen zum mobilen Internet in Italien.


----------



## vendor (12. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist http://www.simlystore.com ein sehr gutes Angebot. Die Preise sind ok und ich habe dort mal eine SIM Karte für Großbritannien bestellt. Hat 1a geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2011)

vendor schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist http://www.simlystore.com ein sehr gutes Angebot. Die Preise sind ok und ich habe dort mal eine SIM Karte für Großbritannien bestellt. Hat 1a geklappt.



Die verkaufen SIM Karten von Hutchinson 3G. Nach meiner Erfahrung empfehlenswert für GB und IRL, weniger gut in Dänemark und Österreich, schlecht in Italien (zu den anderen Ländern kann ich nichts sagen).


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (28. September 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich würde gern mein Samsung Galaxy Tap mitnehmen, um in Italien, besser gesagt im Pustertal zu surfen!
Was kann man dafür empfehlen?
wenn ich die SIM Karte gekauft habe, kann ich die dann immer wieder aufladen?
Ist die dann 1 Jahr gültig, oder wie läuft das?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## isartrails (28. September 2011)

Ich bin einmal schon an den technischen Voraussetzungen gescheitert.
Ich habe eine Vodafone Prepaid-Karte.
Für 3 Euro pro Woche bietet der Netzbetreiber eine Surfflat an, die dazugebucht wird. Am Ende muss man den Dienst wieder abbestellen, sonst werden jede Woche die 3 Euro abgebucht.
Anmelden klappte, Bestätigungs-SMS kam umwendend, das Guthaben war um 3 Euro erleichtert, aber das iPhone konnte keine Verbindung herstellen.
Ich bin hin und her und hab Hinz und Kunz gefragt, keiner konnte mir sagen, warum. Am Ende war's vermutlich eine fehlende Einstellung in der Konfigurierung des Geräts, die mir fehlte.
Gehst du in einen Vodafone-Shop in Italien, werden die dich mitleidig anschauen und sagen, tja, wie sollen wir Ihnen da helfen, das Gerät ist von ihrem Netzbetreiber in Deutschland, wir wissen auch nicht, welche Beschränkungen der da eingebaut hat.
Umgekehrt bei O2 in Deutschland gefragt: Tja, wir wissen auch nicht, welche Anmeldedaten der italienische Netzbetreiber für welche Geräte zur Verfügung stellt, da können wir ihnen leider nicht helfen...
Mein Gerät ist absolut lock-free, aber zur Eingabe der richtigen Parameter waren ich und mein phone zu blöd...
Würde mich also wundern, wenn es bei dir so auf Anhieb klappte.

Was anderes: Surfen in WLAN-Netzen klappt wunderbar, über 3G ist's sowieso deutlich schleppender und verleidet mir den Spaß.
Ich würde daher eher die Wahl der Unterkunft von der Verfügbarkeit eines freien Netzes in Erwägung ziehen - und du bist den ganzen technischen Hassle los...


----------



## RW_Eddy (28. September 2011)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich würde gern mein Samsung Galaxy Tap mitnehmen, um in Italien, besser gesagt im Pustertal zu surfen!
> Was kann man dafür empfehlen?
> ...



Hallo,

mit der Wind Monatsflat fürs Notebook klappst mit dem aktivieren und deaktivieren ohne Probleme. Fürs Notebook recht teuer 5  Aktivierung 20  Monat-Flat und 5  zum deaktivieren. Bei 3 Wochen in Italien gehts dann wieder preislich.
Man muß jedoch immer innerhalb eines Jahres aufladen, sonst ist die SIM nicht meht zu gebrauchen.
Bei Wind kann man das Sprachmenü auf Englisch umstellen.
Habe zu 95% umts gehabt (meist schneller). Im Pustertal ist mir nichts negativ aufgefallen (allerdings nur Durchreise) Du solltest Dir immer die Netzabdeckung ansehen. Ich war schon mal oberhalb von Brixen, da hattest du noch nicht mal edge.
Weiter oben wurde mal ein link gepostet.

Grüße Eddy


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2011)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich würde gern mein Samsung Galaxy Tap mitnehmen, um in Italien, besser gesagt im Pustertal zu surfen!
> Was kann man dafür empfehlen?
> ...



Ich kenne Dein Heimatnetz nicht... 

Von Vodafone gibt es 50MB Datenroaming in 7 Tagen für 5. Reicht mir für's Smartphone, also E-Mail, FB, Wetter und mtb-news in der Mobilansicht.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (29. September 2011)

Hat sich schon erledigt, danke trotzdem!
Wie schön, wenn man Kumpels auch in Ösiland hat!*freu*


----------

